# anyone go on houzz.com?



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife found this site when looking for ideas on what to do with our dining room. I thought it would be helpful for those indecisive customers that need a little visual help putting projects together. You can search just about anything from "front porches" to "dining rooms". It shows a bunch of different things people have done, and usually the colors chosen and sometimes even the products used. Really could be a time saver for some.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Joined just because I was pretty impressed with it and to just add myself to another directory. Reminds me of Architectural Digest or Million Dollar rooms I suppose. Check out this beautiful ceiling. This is the kind of job that would be something to take a lot of pride in and show off.
http://www.houzz.com/photos/83373/living-room-contemporary-living-room-other-metro


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Been sending customers there for design inspirations for a while now. Tons of pictures.


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

Geez, they could have made that ceiling a little shinier!

I found houzz.com through an Interior Designer I'm working with. I wasn't sure how I could use it though.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been addicted to this site for several years. It’s made me want to change every room in my house - and cost me a small fortune! :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

LA Painter said:


> I have been addicted to this site for several years. It&#146;s made me want to change every room in my house - and cost me a small fortune! :whistling2:


Tell me about it. The Mrs keeps sending me photos from there during the day. I've been ignoring them hoping that maybe she'll just punch herself out lol.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Ah, one I dont belong to yet :thumbsup: Ive signed up with pretty much every single site I can find. Manta, thumbtack, merchant circle, online yellow pages, you name it, Ive signed up. Probably around 50 or so. I was creating a profile on city search the other day and as Im halfway through adding my info they called!  Of course i knew what they wanted. Sell me an enhanced listing of course.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

I just signed up with houzz the other day as I hadn't came across it until now. I def like browsing through the pics to get different ideas and will probably refer customers to their site for inspiration. Has anyone on here had any luck getting job leads from this site?


----------

